# Open 2 windows at once when loggin on to the internet



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I like to flip between 2 different pages every time I am on the internet to save time. I always have to open the second window manually by clicking: file/new/window. Is there a way to have two internet addresses open at once when logging on?


----------



## beekeeper (Aug 17, 2003)

Don't you have an explorer icon on your desktop? Just double click on it - I just opened 10 windows in 5 seconds.

Having two active windows at once doesn't necessarily equate to the saving of time


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello hotskates:

How was your Christmas?

Are you saying that clicking a second link puts the website in the first window? If so try the following in Control Panel > Internet Options. Make sure the highlighted box is unchecked.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I usually just right clicik a link in the one window and select *Open in New window*


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

I just put the IE shortcut icon in the quick launch toolbar (by the start button) and just click it while one window is open.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

hotskates, have you thought about any of the alternative browsers available? MyIE2 is what I've been using for quite awhile. There are several out there.

You can set it to open several websites when it opens. I've got mine set to open the last pages visited which is regularly at least 5 different sites.

Since it uses the IE engine, you don't have to import favorites or anything else. They're all right there when you first use the program.

http://www.myie2.com/html_en/home.htm


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Second vote for MyIE2 browser. It has a feature called "groups", which allows opening multiple pages all at the same time when you launch it. Great browser with a built in popup blocker that works better than any I've ever used.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Pyritechips, thanks for asking, My Christmas was great
I hope yours was too!! Happy New year to you too!!
Yes I did mean: "Are you saying that clicking a second link puts the website in the first window?" 
I tried unchecking that box, and clicking apply, then rebooting my computer. Then after loggin on again, when I check a new link, it still opens up in the window I am using?? That idea seemed like it would have solved my problem. 

Randy: when I right click a link I don't have that option. My only option is Open (which places the link in the same page I am on).

I am not ready to change browsers yet. Maybe someday.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

is this happening on all sites?

Is this your computer or you are the administrator?

You definitely don't have restrictions on IE and running it in kiosk mode?

Iam fairly comfortable that you are not trying to get around and restrictions put in place, but those are also for anyone else who reads the thread.

Anyway, what version IE are you running?

Take a look at You Cannot Open New Internet Explorer Window or Nothing Happens After You Click a Link

I'd also suggest doing a HijackThis and posting the log.

have you run AdAware and Spybot S&D?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

OK, try this . . . go to Start, Run, and eneter the following exaclty as it appears, and then click OK. Do it twice to see if 2 winodws open, or just the one/

"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" -new


If 2 windows open, then go to your desktop, right-click it and select New, Shortcut, enter "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" -new in the command Line and click next, then label it NEW IE Window and click Finish.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

I just CTRL and N on a browser page and go from there


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Yes, it is my computer. And I have run spybot, adaware, etc.....
Here is the HijackThis printout:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.6
Scan saved at 11:24:02 AM, on 12/29/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EASY INTERNET\ENCMONTR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\DCFSSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WUAUCLT.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dcfssvc] c:\windows\System32\Drivers\dcfssvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] c:\windows\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Easy Internet\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.Exe /RUNSERVICES
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RestoreDesktop] C:\PROGRAM FILES\RESTORE DESKTOP\RESTOREDESKTOP.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .au: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {B3984532-2CC4-11D4-BC32-0050040D952B} (SwDownloader Class) - http://www.picturebuzz.com/dailybuzz/swdownloader/swdm.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c377/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF6A0F17-0B1E-11D4-829D-00C04F6843FE} (Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control) - http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/TemplateGallery/downloads/outc.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (sys Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37655.4774189815
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab


----------

